# What to be wary of?



## Kenada (May 8, 2020)

Hey all,

New traveler here, anyone have ways they’ve avoided bad scenarios while hitching?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 8, 2020)

I'm really bad at picking up red flags, but one piece of advice I can offer you is to have somebody who you can send plate numbers of who picks you up. Send them either a decent quality picture or a text containing the state, plate number, make and model of the car, it should all be on the back somewhere


----------



## Kenada (May 8, 2020)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I'm really bad at picking up red flags, but one piece of advice I can offer you is to have somebody who you can send plate numbers of who picks you up. Send them either a decent quality picture or a text containing the state, plate number, make and model of the car, it should all be on the back somewhere


Thank you that’s a great idea!


----------



## Bushpig (May 8, 2020)

th


TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> have somebody who you can send plate numbers of who picks you up.


This is a good idea, but I'm gonna be honest with you. You'll stop doing this pretty quickly. You'll learn to trust your instinct. And you'll get sick of having to update people all the time. 

My tip is this. Create a Twitter or Instagram or something. Give the address to all your friends and family. Post updates occasionally so they know you're not dead.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 8, 2020)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I'm really bad at picking up red flags, but one piece of advice I can offer you is to have somebody who you can send plate numbers of who picks you up. Send them either a decent quality picture or a text containing the state, plate number, make and model of the car, it should all be on the back somewhere



Nobody does this.


----------



## Bushpig (May 8, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Nobody does this.


 Yeah. I've seen articles and blogs and shit saying this. If anyone did it, they did it once.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 9, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Nobody does this.





Bushpig said:


> Yeah. I've seen articles and blogs and shit saying this. If anyone did it, they did it once.



Really? I thought it was kinda common


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 9, 2020)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Really? I thought it was kinda common



I'm trying to think, I mean maybe me and an ex-gf did it once when I was 17/18, but other than that once you start hitching and building up confidence you kinda get a better intuition of who you want to ride with or just say fuck it and take whatever comes your way. I'd be offended if someone I picked up hitchhiking took a photo of my license plate! Ha.

If your a young girl though, I'd say yeah...why not.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 9, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I'm trying to think, I mean maybe me and an ex-gf did it once when I was 17/18, but other than that once you start hitching and building up confidence you kinda get a better intuition of who you want to ride with or just say fuck it and take whatever comes your way. I'd be offended if someone I picked up hitchhiking took a photo of my license plate! Ha.
> 
> If your a young girl though, I'd say yeah...why not.


I don't ever personally remember doing it myself but I knew a few people that talked about doing it. Might have just been a couple niche cases then, or maybe a regional thing because the area was dangerous.


----------



## townes (May 19, 2020)

I have gotten a few creepy/sketchy rides despite my gut feeling telling me that the person was completely harmless. There is no technique that will work to screen out 100% of the creeps out there. If you hitch long enough you will run into unsavory characters eventually, guaranteed.

The most common form of creeper that I encounter is the middle aged man looking to pay you for sex. I HATE being sexually propositioned. (I will give you this if blahblahblah) Every time it happens it throws me off my game for at least 48 hours.

I am a man in my 30s and it STILL happens. It's degrading and demeaning and it makes me feel like garbage. Absolute garbage. Just be prepared to shoot that sort of offer down in a diplomatic and non confrontational manner that won't make the person asking get angry.

I had a dude pick me up last year that so bad that it has me considering only hitching with a partner OR simply not accepting rides from single men.


----------

